# Dive Watch Review.



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)




----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Thanks Lucky, that is an interesting video. :thumbup:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Those pictures are nicked from the internet, aren't they? I believe the very first one of the Ministry Amphibia SE on a Rios Nytech is from our very own Draygo and, I believe, the second one with an IMCO lighter and Chinese bills is also from a member here, I forgot who.

It's quite a nice review, especially on the functional aspect of the design, thanks for posting this!


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

I have always wondered the fascination of the Russian divers , seen many for sale on hear and on the bay , now I know the history I can see why people like them , cheers luckywatch good info clued up totally now


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

That is a good video of these watches thanks for posting.


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Cheers for that Scott , very informative


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

A question, if anyone knows the answer.... what happens when the back has to be opened with these watches? From the video one is lead to believe that a screw in crown will mess the rubber seal by rubbing it and pushing it down when screwing the back. The Amphibia doesn't work like that, having force being applied evenly against the natural shape of the much wider o-ring. So, rubber ageing aside, does this mean that servicing an Amphibia won't even mess with water tightness? Not that these need servicing anyway... :lol:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Kutusov said:


> A question, if anyone knows the answer.... what happens when the back has to be opened with these watches? From the video one is lead to believe that a screw in crown will mess the rubber seal by rubbing it and pushing it down when screwing the back. The Amphibia doesn't work like that, having force being applied evenly against the natural shape of the much wider o-ring. So, rubber ageing aside, does this mean that servicing an Amphibia won't even mess with water tightness? Not that these need servicing anyway... :lol:


I've always thought the retaining ring caseback was a superior arrangement. Though, the thought about the crown seal is an important one. Using the video presenter's logic, the crown seal is a tremendous point of weakness. The caseback is rarely removed but the drown is undone on a daily basis. 

Later,

William


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

William_Wilson said:


> Though, the thought about the crown seal is an important one. Using the video presenter's logic, the crown seal is a tremendous point of weakness. The caseback is rarely removed but the drown is undone on a daily basis.
> 
> Later,
> 
> William


How so, Will? Because you get a wobbly crown that when screwed in might go sideways? The o-ring is deep down the crown, it doesn't suffer with this as the crown stops screwing in long before it reaches it if it goes sideways. And I don't recall ever seeing a cross threaded Amphibia but plenty of the "Swiss style" ones...


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

Thanks for posting, Scott. :thumbup:



Kutusov said:


> Those pictures are nicked from the internet, aren't they? I believe the very first one of the Ministry Amphibia SE on a Rios Nytech is from our very own Draygo and, I believe, the second one with an IMCO lighter and Chinese bills is also from a member here, I forgot who.


Yes, excellent choice of photography. He uses two of mine


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Draygo said:


> Yes, excellent choice of photography. He uses two of mine


There's an ebay seller that has used my photos on at least two of his listings. Used watches, IRC. That's a bit more serious and took a me a while to compare and verify they were actually mine. I caught him on the first one and PMed him but I then noticed that he did it again not much longer after that.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Kutusov said:


> William_Wilson said:
> 
> 
> > Though, the thought about the crown seal is an important one. Using the video presenter's logic, the crown seal is a tremendous point of weakness. The caseback is rarely removed but the drown is undone on a daily basis.
> ...


Observe young Jedi...

The case:










The crown:










The seal rotates against the sealing area every time you screw the crown on. 

Later,

William


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Oh, I get what you mean now. Yes, your're probably right. :yes:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

BTW, here's what seems a nice companion post to this subject: http://forums.watchuseek.com/f2/watch-engineering-how-does-water-resistance-work-614401.html


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Kutusov said:


> BTW, here's what seems a nice companion post to this subject: http://forums.watchuseek.com/f2/watch-engineering-how-does-water-resistance-work-614401.html


 That was OK but it has not got any birds in it.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

luckywatch said:


> Kutusov said:
> 
> 
> > BTW, here's what seems a nice companion post to this subject: http://forums.watchuseek.com/f2/watch-engineering-how-does-water-resistance-work-614401.html
> ...


James Bond wrote a book about birds!










:lol:

Later,

William


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

William_Wilson said:


> James Bond wrote a book about birds!
> 
> Later,
> 
> William


I was about to say he should know but then I remembered Caroline Cossey


----------

